# Disabling app updates



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

I hate the Google TV update to Android TV Home that has ads running at the top of the UI.

I can rollback Android TV Home to the original version which doesn't have the ads but that doesn't last long as Tivo Stream 4K updates the apps and installs the most recent version.

Anyone know how to keep Tivo from updating Android TV Home?


----------



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

To answer my own question - figured out that you can get to Google Play Store for the device through the apps section and, once in play store, you can turn off auto-update.


----------

